# Fujimi Blade Runner Spinner model kit?



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

http://ga.sbcr.jp/mreport/017970/
























*edit*


More pix in slideshow
http://ameblo.jp/allbr/image-1100085...448416921.html


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy hell, Fujimi is really stepping up with some of these new SF kits! Looks like that's an Oct. release but I haven't heard a thing until now.

But aren't there supposed to be transparent areas in the floorboards?


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

> But aren't there supposed to be transparent areas in the floorboards?


 Time to break open that new pack of #11 blades!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, it's not up at HLJ. I'd think it was a 'trail balloon' to gauge retailer interest except for that's clearly finished tooling and not just a hand made prototype. 

Rargh.

Wonder if it ran into licensing problems?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

:woohoo:

I sure hope this comes out, I'd hate to see this thing so far along only to have it be another Nautilus. Either way, thanks for bringing it to our attention, chiangkaishecky.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Steve H said:


> But aren't there supposed to be transparent areas in the floorboards?


Yep. Interior look simplified. But it's a damn fine start.

Gene


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> Yep. Interior look simplified. But it's a damn fine start.
> 
> Gene


If that's the final tooling I expect someone will be very busy making some sweet aftermarket upgrade kits for this.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

More pix in slideshow
http://ameblo.jp/allbr/image-11000859738-11448416921.html


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The one on the left here looks like the Spinner that came with the BR Blu-Ray, no?

http://ameblo.jp/allbr/image-11000859738-11448441437.html


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, that looks pretty cool, and I want it.

It's interesting it doesn't seem to have parts to transform to flight mode (or is it to ground mode?), that might be one dodge to get around Warner Bros.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooooo....

I like this! Me want....me want....!

Bryan


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not the biggest _Blade Runner_ fan, but I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of these kits.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

it's in "flight mode". Looks to be about 1/25 scale judging by the pic of the person holding the sprue.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

There look to be some kind of clear panels in the floor__there are rectangular holes in the chassis and 2 apparently matching panels on the clear sprue. 

I hope this becomes available!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks pretty cool!!
Me likey!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> it's in "flight mode". Looks to be about 1/25 scale judging by the pic of the person holding the sprue.


Is it flight mode? I thought the front wheels turned horizontal for some reason. Been too long, cripes I've got that Blade Runner book right here...OK, no, I see it, the 'plates' on the side of the front wheels look to rotate up and sort of become the front hood or something. 

Good enough! Let's have the kit!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Good news everyone!*










According to Yasutoshi in this thread Fujimi has this kit scheduled for release in October.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Not up for preorder yet at HLJ, at least not that I can see.

It'd be great if it were successful enough for them to consider other BR vehicles, if they can work out the licensing. Perhaps the Deckard sedan along with Sebastion's van and the City Cab. One can hope!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Up on HLJ,$49.00 early bird special......1/24 scale


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

RB said:


> Not up for preorder yet at HLJ, at least not that I can see.
> 
> It'd be great if it were successful enough for them to consider other BR vehicles, if they can work out the licensing. Perhaps the Deckard sedan along with Sebastion's van and the City Cab. One can hope!


Hmmm, Yeah, note that there is no Blade Runner packaging, its just a police Spinner. A bit like Moebius's Space Clipper and Moonbus... Nice sidestepping of official studio licencing. Also, like the Leiji Matsumoto ship kits coming from Finemolds. A couple of very similar (if not identical) ships were in Yamato/Starblazers, but no official licencing is indicated. Works for me if we get nice kitsof these great subjects!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

4,800 Yen base price, HLJ is doing 20% off on the pre-order. Given the current crap exchange rate that's not too bad.

If the box art is any indication this is a generic Police Spinner so I suspect the aftermarket is going to have to step up for LAPD specific markings.

And if we go further and pretend that the Spinner is the 'Crown Victoria' of the future maybe we need some other city markings/paint schemes (NYPD anyone?) and parts for a civilian version...

And lighting. yes, very much gonna need a lighting kit.

Start planning, guys!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Anybody know what color of blue to use? Someone needs to talk to Stetson.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I pre ordered the spinner and the ultraman vtol


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just pre-ordered mine, as well.

Sean


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I've never ordered from HLJ before. Anybody have an idea about what shipping to the US would be?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Fujimi line of kits are available through DOMESTIC US distributors, I believe Stevens International. I will be on the phone Tuesday and placeing an order for four for our Hobbytown USA store.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope CultTVman will carry it, if not I'm sure there will be an online store in the states that well.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

I want this now! Off to pre-order it...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Rotwang said:


> I've never ordered from HLJ before. Anybody have an idea about what shipping to the US would be?


They don't quote a ship price until they have the product in hand to weigh and measure it, but I suspect it should be about the same for a regular 1/24 scale car kit, I would wild-ass guess roughly $15 Fed Ex. Slowboat around $10.

Yeah, overseas shipping is a study in wallet raping.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I hope customs runs them through a Geiger counter! :freak:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Rotwang said:


> I hope customs runs them through a Geiger counter! :freak:




BR took place after World War Terminus. 
It will just be more accurate if it is radioactive. :thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Rotwang said:


> Anybody know what color of blue to use? Someone needs to talk to Stetson.


Let the poor guy come back from vacation..... 

Gene


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

teslabe said:


> I hope CultTVman will carry it, if not I'm sure there will be an online store in the states that well.


I emailed Cult earlier today about this kit. This was his reply:


Subject: Fujimi Blade Runner Spinner kit?

It is very difficult for me to get Japanese kits at any sort of realistic price. Don't count on me for this one. I can't tell whether it is even a legitimately licensed kit, so anyone selling in the US may find themselves in a bit of hot water.


Sincerely,
CultTVman's Hobbyshop


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Kanaan said:


> I emailed Cult earlier today about this kit. This was his reply:
> 
> 
> Subject: Fujimi Blade Runner Spinner kit?
> ...


While I have no proof, I'm guessing what Fujimi did was license the physical design from the builder, thus dancing around Warner Bros. and the Blade Runner Partnership. Hence the very generic look of the markings on the box illo. 

So, it would be a very, very specific license. Didn't Mattel do the same thing with the '60s TV Batmobile?

Mind, this kit is created for sale in Japan, so export would be technically against the law, the whole 'gray market' issue. Somehow I don't expect that's going to stop anyone


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

This works for me a lot :thumbsup: Price is good, doing a group order with some friends. I have ordered a couple of things from HLJ and their shipping is quite reasonable - $25 or so on the MK Falke I seem to remember.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Steve H said:


> Wonder if it ran into licensing problems?





Steve H said:


> ...that might be one dodge to get around Warner Bros.





Daikaju1 said:


> Nice sidestepping of official studio licencing.





Cultman said:


> I can't tell whether it is even a legitimately licensed kit,





Steve H said:


> While I have no proof, I'm guessing what Fujimi did was license the physical design from the builder, thus dancing around Warner Bros. and the Blade Runner Partnership.


FWIW
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10160565


Hobbysearch said:


> ©2010 Blade Runner Partnership and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Good catch, altho that could also be simply copy/paste from last year's Blu-Ray with Spinner Japan-only release of the movie. Box art doesn't reference Blade Runner with the logo.

I mean, I would think that date would be 2011, wouldn't you?

However, that's the first time I've seen a large blow-up of the box cover and lo, in little tiny English lettering at the lower left corner:

"Manufactured under license from OSC" with a hard to make out triangle logo.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10160565a/20/1

So, there's that.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

I also email Starship Modeler about this kit and John Lester replied that yes, they will carry this kit in the shop.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Mediacom (sp?) released a 1/16 Spinner based not on the Blade Runner version but the redress Speilberg used as a background vehicle in 'Back to the Future II'. It was sold as 'Future Car' and was very well done. I have one waiting for conversion to BR style- have (partial) instructions and decals for it, just need to dismantle and start adding plastic.
This kit looks fantastic, the clear foot well panels are there but look to be blocked by the interior tub, but if this sells as well as I think it will, detail sets, decals and accurizing sets will be out for it soon. Some great lighting potential too.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Steve H said:


> So, it would be a very, very specific license. Didn't Mattel do the same thing with the '60s TV Batmobile?


Would it be too much to ask that you actually have FACTS to back up your post?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

pretty sure John over at SSM will get a bunch, if HLJ is carrying them.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Would it be too much to ask that you actually have FACTS to back up your post?


Would it be too much to ask you to shut your yap and say "yes, that's right" or "no, it was how PL/R2 had to deal with the Aurora Batmobile" or maybe even "not sure about that but I recall that several ex-Aurora molds got renamed to dance around complicated or difficult copyright issues" or something?

You talk about contributing, friend. Contribute, don't snipe like a 6 year old, ok?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Mediacom (sp?) released a 1/16 Spinner based not on the Blade Runner version but the redress Speilberg used as a background vehicle in 'Back to the Future II'. It was sold as 'Future Car' and was very well done. I have one waiting for conversion to BR style- have (partial) instructions and decals for it, just need to dismantle and start adding plastic.
> This kit looks fantastic, the clear foot well panels are there but look to be blocked by the interior tub, but if this sells as well as I think it will, detail sets, decals and accurizing sets will be out for it soon. Some great lighting potential too.


It's got a lot of potential, and I think there's a good amount of pent-up interest. If it IS in standard model car scale (as it says it is) the diorama potential is gigantic. In an earlier post someone linked to a Japanese fan site that had the Wonderfest pics for this and in that same slideshow there were a pair of resin figures clearly designed for the kit, and just as clearly...um...notable figures, not just generic guys. So, dunno if that's an aftermarket thing Fujimi has planned for Japan release, or some garage kit maker jumping in, I dunno. But someone's gonna need to make some 'future cop' and 'future detective' figures.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Broken Hero Blog......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> Broken Hero Blog......


Green tortilla wrench.

See, I can post nonsense words too!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

John P said:


> Green tortilla wrench.
> 
> See, I can post nonsense words too!


Cute,.......Broken Hero Blog are the ones making the figures for the spinner.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> Broken Hero Blog......


falcon -- nothing comes up when i google search BHB -- do you have a web site or info to send me to these guys so I can pick up a set of these? thanks.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

http://brokenheros.web.fc2.com/


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Is it just me or do the pics of the sprue seem squeezed? Shouldn't the spinner be a bit wider? I want the kit but the pics seem to me to be a bit...off.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks for the BROEKN HERO BLOG link, falcon.

okay, i have no clue how to order from those guys.

if any of you know how to order a set of figures, let me know.

I would love a set that fits the MEDICOM Spinner and a set that fits the new model coming out in October (that this thread is devoted to).

any assistance appreciated.

t


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

John P said:


> Green tortilla wrench.
> 
> See, I can post nonsense words too!


But John, I have a set of tupperware green tortilla wrenches! 

They came free with my order of purple monkey turnips and yellow shingle blenders!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> http://brokenheros.web.fc2.com/


See? Was that so hard?

EDIT: A website entirely in Japanese with no clue how or where to find the items or how to order them. Yeah, very helpful. COME ON, MAN!!


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

John P said:


> See? Was that so hard?
> 
> EDIT: A website entirely in Japanese with no clue how or where to find the items or how to order them. Yeah, very helpful. COME ON, MAN!!


google is your friend

http://translate.google.com/transla...lla:en-US:official&biw=1280&bih=681&prmd=ivns


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> See? Was that so hard?
> 
> EDIT: A website entirely in Japanese with no clue how or where to find the items or how to order them. Yeah, very helpful. COME ON, MAN!!


For some odd reason that site just won't load for me. It's probably ATT being stupid.

I'm guessing they won't sell to us filthy uncultured gaijin but I could be wrong. I suspect most of us will have to wait for the American aftermarket makers to step up and crank out the goods.

I think the lighting kit is going to be very challenging and neat


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Mediacom (sp?) released a 1/16 Spinner based not on the Blade Runner version but the redress Speilberg used as a background vehicle in 'Back to the Future II'. It was sold as 'Future Car' and was very well done. I have one waiting for conversion to BR style- have (partial) instructions and decals for it, just need to dismantle and start adding plastic.
> This kit looks fantastic, the clear foot well panels are there but look to be blocked by the interior tub, but if this sells as well as I think it will, detail sets, decals and accurizing sets will be out for it soon. Some great lighting potential too.


A friend has one of those and I felt the proportions of it were a bit off.

The front wheels seemed too small.

The proportions of this kit seem a lot better.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Better start searching for red, blue, white, and yellow surface mount LEDs and and oww, my head hurts............................


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> A friend has one of those and I felt the proportions of it were a bit off.
> 
> The front wheels seemed too small.
> 
> The proportions of this kit seem a lot better.


From what I've seen of the medicom- it was too wide. This does seem better, but to my eye still a bit off. I'm probably mistaken, quiting smoking has clouded my judgement :tongue:.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I would gladly buy the Broken Heros car if I knew how to, i saw resin kit and it was incredible! I like the fact that the new kit exists, it's got a long way to go to get it right. Aftermarket guys will be happy... lights, new decals, interior parts. Whole nine yards!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

John P said:


> See? Was that so hard?
> 
> EDIT: A website entirely in Japanese with no clue how or where to find the items or how to order them. Yeah, very helpful. COME ON, MAN!!


your kidding,right?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

robiwon said:


> Better start searching for red, blue, white, and yellow surface mount LEDs and and oww, my head hurts............................


I stopped using "color specific" LEDs long ago and found I could get better results using Tamiya's clear acrylic paints instead, just dip them, plus, you don't have different resistor values to worry about......:thumbsup: I found these "Micro SIDELED" on ebay and was able to purchases a reel of 3000 pieces, lucky find. I'll be using them for all the lighting needs in this and many other kits........

P.S. The little white spec in front of the red paint is one of the SIDELEDs, better get out your magnifying glass.......


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^^ That's why I love this place!
Lots of GREAT & HELPFUL information.:thumbsup:
Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I stopped using "color specific" LEDs long ago and found I could get better results using Tamiya's clear acrylic paints instead, just dip them, plus, you don't have different resistor values to worry about......:thumbsup: I found these "Micro SIDELED" on ebay and was able to purchases a reel of 3000 pieces, lucky find. I'll be using them for all the lighting needs in this and many other kits........
> 
> P.S. The little white spec in front of the red paint is one of the SIDELEDs, better get out your magnifying glass.......


oh damn that's sexy. The things that could be done with those...

*ahem*

I gleefully await your lit Spinner pics.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> oh damn that's sexy. The things that could be done with those...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> I gleefully await your lit Spinner pics.


Here are some reposts of my J2 wall lighting using this type of LED and here are some uses for the top view LEDs, I think these are 0805 and 0603 SMD types. 0805 being the larger.......


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Here are some reposts of my J2 wall lighting using this type of LED and here are some uses for the top view LEDs, I think these are 0805 and 0603 SMD types. 0805 being the larger.......


Just amazing stuff. I'm constantly blown away by your and other's work, how you all have pushed the boundaries of what is thought possible in terms of self contained lighting in a model.

You know, seems to me one could 'surface mount' these inside the openings of the Jupiter II fusion core and fit the electronics completely inside the core well, leaving more room for something else like, say, landing gear mechanicals.

Ahh, I know nothing.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...seems to me one could 'surface mount' these inside the openings of the Jupiter II fusion core...


Slick idea - use the side firing smLEDs and you'd be all set. (He says storing it in the "when I have time to build my J2" mental file.)


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Just heard back from Allen at Fantastic Plastic. They have no plans to carry this kit. So out of FanPlas, Cult, and Starship Modeler, only the latter plans to carry it. And of course, HLJ where I preordered two of them! I'm sure there are several others who will carry it domestically...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I wonder if/when one of our illustrious aftermarket vendors will offer a more accurate set of decals. *cough*_*hint*_*cough*



:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I wonder if/when one of our illustrious aftermarket vendors will offer a more accurate set of decals. *cough*_*hint*_*cough*
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Well, I imagine there's research being done, maybe even prelim layout but I expect they'll have to wait until kits are in hand to do final work, and unlike some of the companies here who do work with the aftermarket I doubt Fujimi is going to help with samples.

Still, as nice screen accurate decals will be, I really hope to see some imagination, such as maybe California Highway Patrol, NYPD, that sort of thing.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, absolutely. I can't imagine any aftermarket vendor creating decals, replacement parts, photoetch, whatever, without being able to obtain precise measurements for such items, and I don't think there's a better way to do that than to have the kit in-hand, so I don't expect miracles overnight. And I'd love to see some unique and creative build-ups as well. But for modelers like me who would like a reasonably screen accurate build-up and don't have the equipment to create our own decals (specifically the white lettering), I'm just sort of hoping out loud someone has this in mind.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey guys... working to get these in stock. Hope to be taking preorders shortly.

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Hey guys... working to get these in stock. Hope to be taking preorders shortly.
> 
> Steve


Now that's great news Steve, count on my preorder as soon as you do.........:thumbsup: An email announcement would be sooooooo nice......:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You're welcome, Fujimi, for the increasing gaijin interest!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I wonder if/when one of our illustrious aftermarket vendors will offer a more accurate set of decals. *cough*_*hint*_*cough*



Here ya go....


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Hey guys... working to get these in stock. Hope to be taking preorders shortly.
> 
> Steve


What changed your mind?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

he's from Georgia... remember that hit song; "Georgia change of mind"?!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm from Minnesota


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Buc--thanks for the decal images. I'm gonna try printing them out when I get the Spinner.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Buc said:


> he's from Georgia... remember that hit song; "Georgia change of mind"?!



It was "Georgia on my mind..."


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

that's what we like about you Gemini... sharp as a paperclip!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice decal image Buc! Thanks a million bud!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

your welcome, guys. Not mine, but I can't for the life of me
remember where I came across them! Might have been from the
Broken Heroes' boys.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just checked my order status from HLJ. I pre ordered it a month ago. They just put an order stop on me , telling me that there might not be enough stock to fill all the orders. THAT SUCKS


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I just checked, and my order is stopped also.....bummer


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Same here. And another item I have pre-ordered quite some time ago.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here is the announcement on HLJ:


> Note: This item has not yet been released by the manufacturer but we expect it on or about October 31. We have already taken all the orders we expect to be able to fill. No further orders will be accepted until supplies are confirmed when the product is released.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that just means they're no longer taking orders, not that they'll be un-able to fulfill the orders already made.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

It could be that they are catering to retailers more than to people who just want 1 kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I *think* what people are talking about is the "order stop" link. I think it's what we'd normally see as the "delete item" link, not "you ain't getting this".


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you're right. I read the definition of the "stop order" icon a couple times. Nowhere does it say the buyer WON'T get it. But it also doesn't guarantee they will. 

Nothing to do but cross the fingers I guess.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like a button--but it may also be their version of a "not in stock" status.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

As I understand how it works at HLJ:

Stop order means exactly what they say, they've ordered x number of kits and pre-orders have reached x minus some number for safety, so until the product actually ships and they know if they can get more they're stopping new orders. 

So, if you got an order confirmation, you're golden. If you're ordering now you have to wait and see if they can get more. Often it takes a month or so for their vendors to resupply them .

I hope Fujimi understands how much pent-up demand there will be for this kit.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

bump. FYI, Hobbylink Japan has taken the order stop off the Spinner kit, so get to ordering, you guys!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I broke down and pre-ordered one this morning.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Strange...... Haven't seen anyone mention that CultTVman is taking pre-orders,
just placed mine yesterday.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Strange...... Haven't seen anyone mention that CultTVman is taking pre-orders,
> just placed mine yesterday.......:thumbsup:


https://www.culttvmanshop.com/Spinner-Car-from-Fujimi-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1820.html


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> https://www.culttvmanshop.com/Spinner-Car-from-Fujimi-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1820.html


Oops, thanks for the link, I forgot to post it.......:wave:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

In stock at HLJ with a few instructions scans
http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ09132
additional scans
http://www.1999.co.jp/10160565


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool!
It's just begging for lighting!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness that looks simply amazing. I think complete lighting is going to be quite the challenge! 

I've never seen a real complete breakdown on the Spinner, from the looks of things those flashers on what seem to be tracks on the sides, are those supposed to ratchet down in flight?

My only regret is there isn't an option for opened doors. Well, that's OK, many 'real' car kits in the same scale don't have that either. 

So they did include screen-accurate decals, eh? AND PE Spinner logos? What are they trying to do, undercut the aftermarket or something?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

It's just too cool that they designed it for flying mode _and_ car mode, looking forward to this.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

chiangkaishecky said:


> In stock at HLJ with a few instructions scans


Yeah, in stock, then immediately out of stock. Since I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, I guess I missed out on the first batch. It's not surprising, though. I expected this to sell like hot cakes. At least they're planning to get more in stock this month. Fingers *tightly* crossed with hopes of getting one from the 2nd batch!!!

One great piece of news from the instruction scans is that the decals are confirmed to be _screen accurate_, and not generic like on the box top. That's *excellent* news!

Anyway, thanks for the links, shecky. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep no notification for my pre-order either. I didn't do mine until the 19th of last month. I figure I missed out on the first batch anyway.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe they havent sent out notices yet. i pre ordered mine on 9/4, no email yet. i sent them an email inquiring.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Just got my payment request this evening; if you're waiting for yours, you might want to give it a few.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Seashark said:


> Just got my payment request this evening; if you're waiting for yours, you might want to give it a few.


I also received HLJ's payment request tonight...:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seashark said:


> Just got my payment request this evening; if you're waiting for yours, you might want to give it a few.


Ya just as i finished texting I got my notice. Woo hoo last time it took like 4 days to get to me


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

My credit card sent me an international transaction alert. I checked the account, only to see that it was HobbyLink Japan! My Spinner is on the way. W00T! 

Sean


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Me too! I also checked my order on HLJ's website and it says it's being processed for shipping. Yahoo!!!!! :woohoo:

UPDATE: Shipping notice received!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Really happy to receive my shipping notice tonight as well.

But more than that, stoked that Fujimi took their time to go the extra mile with this kit and include accurate decals, PE Spinner badges, clear roof and floor panels, etc. Looks like a great kit and long sought-after!

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Really happy to receive my shipping notice tonight as well.
> 
> But more than that, stoked that Fujimi took their time to go the extra mile with this kit and include accurate decals, PE Spinner badges, clear roof and floor panels, etc. Looks like a great kit and long sought-after!
> 
> Can't wait to see it!


Ya know, that's the thing, isn't it?

They didn't have to do the decals. Who knows, that might get them into trouble. They didn't have to do the PE logos, they could have trimmed tooling costs a little, maybe simplified construction by not including the clear floor and roof panels, but they did it. It seems that Fujimi treated the subject seriously.

AS THEY SHOULD. It's as valid a subject as a 2012 Corvette or a '53 Ford pickup.

I think we're too used to hearing excuses for compromises (often imposed by the distance and time lag and language barrier dealing with Chinese manufactorys) and I think that's all I need to say.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll be waiting to hear reviews after you lucky ones get yours in hand. It's beginning to sound like the Hallmark Nautilus ornament. And if so, it should soon show up on evilbay at twice the price, but available to those who have more dollars than sense and can't wait.
When I use to deal with overseas model kit manufacturing, they run their mold machine alot slower than we do in the States. We did like 100 shots per hour and theirs were more like 25. Add that to under-projecting demand and you've got "Oh sh-t! We'll have to run another shift."
Bruce


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

The two I ordered arrived today. LOVE IT!!! Some pics attached.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Let the aftermarket games begin!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, Fujimi is going to sell a TON of those. Metric buttload tons of them. 

Wouldn't it be nice if they managed to pop out some of the other vehicles from Blade Runner? OTOH I'll settle for them keeping the production line going and keeping this in print.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures! Can we see the clear windshield tree too please? I like how the outer door panel is a seperate piece. Cutting the side window out to make opening doors would be a pain but doeable.

I have to order some LEDs!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I just got mine, too! Wa-hoo!!!



Here are the clear parts, decals, and photo etch:










The decals are great and the photo etch Spinner logos are a perfect little touch. Masking the "bumps" on the sides of the windshield is going to be a little tricky. I might give that Parafilm stuff a try.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*FANTASTIC!!!*
-Jim


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, the new sprue pics make it clear that it is a much more accurate kit than I first thought. Amazing looking with a lot of thought going into its production. May have to spring for this one after all!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool! I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

just got mine. Cant wait to dig in


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Could someone put the body next to a tape measure please.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

First time ordering from HLJ and I used PayPal. But, they didn't take me to my PayPal account to log in. Will they send a notice that I need to do that at some point? Since I didn't authorize a payment from PayPal yet, how does this work?

Looking forward to seeing this in person.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Never mind, their confirmation email explains everything. Cool.

__

If you don't have a PayPal billing agreement set up, we will notifiy you by email of the total amount due when everything from your order is available, you request a partial shipment, or two months have passed since the time you placed your order. At that point you will need to visit PayPal's web site in order to complete your payment with us.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Neo UK - Upper body length is 8.5" (215mm) The front wheel covers will add a bit to that overall length.

I think this picture will sum it up nicely - 










About time, too.......

Gene


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Man I really wish there was a Sani Clauz! 
-Jim
P.S.
Where'd ya get those drawings???


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Very nice!!!......Where'd ya get those drawings???


I find things. "An obtainer of rare antiquities" so to speak...... 

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's one way of saying it.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Further musings - 

The blueprint I have is a copy from a very early (1st generation?) copy off of the drawing. I trust that it is not skewed or distorted. And you can read the text, so I don't think it is a copy of a copy of a copy......etc.

Any distortion you see below is due to the fact that I shot it with my camera and imported it into Photoshop. I tried to stay "true", but there is some distortion due to the process.










The kit compares very favorably to the blueprint. If Fujimi didn't have access to this documentation and just used photos, I'm really impressed. The fact that the top interior piece + sides + rear engines/bumper area + the front forks *are all one piece* is even more impressive than the accuracy.










As with any prop that was built in multiple scales, there will be discrepancies and differences. For "Blade Runner" they built - 

- The full size car (listed on the blueprint as 15' 5" (185")) 

- A single 1/4 scale "hero" miniature (referred to as the 44" model)

- A single 15" (1/12th scale) miniature (which was lit and did the bulk of the 
filming)

- A 4" (~1/48th scale) miniature (which was never used, though casting of it are all over the place, so it must have been molded at some point.)

- Several small 1"-2" long models for the top of the rooftop or the Tyrell Pyramid.

All of them varied in detail and paint. The 44" model is (or was) on display in Paris, though it appears that some detail parts and graphics were added post filming.

The 15" model originally had laser guns and the "spear"-like thing on the top. These were replaced with the gumball lights when the full size prop was tricked out.

The "wiring" on the top inside part of the front fork varied, and at one point was even absent.

The detail inside the oval side window is not present on the miniatures. And on the full size prop, it's visible on the smaller/bubble portion of the oval, not the body side.

The only thing that struck me as odd - and I'm really stretching to find something here - is the scale. The blueprint stated that the full size car is 185" long. At 1/24th, that means the model should be just a tad under 7.75" long. I've got the model at 8.5" long, or 1/21st scale, if you trust the dimension on the blueprint. I haven't measured any of the models. And the full size prop (the only surviving accessible one anyways) is hanging from the ceiling at the Sci-Fi Museum in Seattle.

But frankly, this is all trivia. The kit IS a Spinner. And it's about time.

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice analysis Gene, thanks.

I wonder if the size difference is related to that pesky old "let's not build the full size prop at full size" PITA problem that pops up a lot. (The one that immediately comes to mind is the Buck Rogers starfighter that was build, if memory serves, at 75 or 80 percent scale.)


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

One thing that became apparent fairly soon was the rear cockpit bulkhead. It's got some nice detail, but it is the wrong shape. It rises straight up from the floor to the ceiling line - 









Those top windows should allow you to see into the cockpit, but with the kit supplied bulkhead in place, you see into the "engine compartment" -









On both the miniatures and the full size vehicles, the rear bulkhead slopes back so that the driver/pilot and passenger can see out of those windows.

I spent last evening working out a new bulkhead out of sheet plastic, using the kit bulkhead as a template - 









Compared to the kit supplied bulkhead - 









In place - 


















You will need to cut off and use some of the detail from the kit supplied bulkhead, otherwise there will be a gap between the bulkhead and center console part that you glue to the floor. The detail varied wildly between the full size driving car, cockpit insert car, and the miniatures. This leave plenty of license to detail it as you please. If you want to get really technical, you will need to add some small console boxes on an "arm" (a piece of wire) that comes out of that bulkhead.

Gene


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very cool mod there. I'll need to do this mod to mine as well. Any thoughts on the floor windows?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, that's a good mod and helps that nagging bit that was bothering me (as in, why are there windows where there's no way to look out of them). I smell aftermarket sales potential right there. 

But what of the so-called headrest parts?

Ya know, it's kind of funny, now we have this kit I can't help but think how mostly useless it is as a police car! No cage for perps in back, you need a good clear area to land on...it's basically not much better than a police motorcycle and you'd have to wait for a paddy wagon for transport...

Hmmm, a flying paddy wagon. In the style of the Spinner. Hmmmm.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, I'm sold. Now , how to get this by the wife...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hunch said:


> Well, I'm sold. Now , how to get this by the wife...


*Good Luck with that.* 
-Jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been reading through my material on Bladerunner, especially the movie magazine. There were other types of flying vehicles. Deckard's car was supposed to be a "deactivated" aerodyne.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Great modification. I am amazed at the skill on this board. Regarding the windows they still seem pointless in design. I don't see how one can tilt their head back far enough to see out side of them.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Well, I'm sold. Now , how to get this by the wife...


Just tell her when it turns up... thats what I did.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

When it arrives tell her it a birthday/anniversary/Valentines/etc present for her, whichever is furthest away. Then when she is not looking add it to your stash of models. If she ever notices it be a new addition just tell her, "um, no dear, it's been there in the stack for a while". hopefully she will accept that and move on. And no, I never did that with my Ex and a Tamiya Ferrari 360 Modena, nope, never did that at all, not me! :tongue:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> I've been reading through my material on Bladerunner, especially the movie magazine. There were other types of flying vehicles. Deckard's car was supposed to be a "deactivated" aerodyne.


They built full size Spinners (x3), Deckard's car (redressed as a Police ground car), a taxi, a truck, and they also retrofitted a bunch of pre-existing cars for populating the live action set.

In miniature, EEG built the Spinner, two other flying cars (a red Alfa Romeo and a yellow thing), and a fuel truck type car. I think Bill George knocked those out within a couple of weeks.......

Gene


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

AJ and Robi:
Very funny!LOL! Unfortunately I've used those ploys in the past (with great succes) and decided to try the "early X-mas present" telling her it may not be available later so better get while the gettin's good! Not really a lie as I'm affraid these will all be scarfed up by the time late December rolls around. She eluded my request so I've decided to pull the trigger and hope for the best.
I am NOT missing out on THIS kit!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> Just tell her when it turns up... thats what I did.


My wife just says "oh, another one, eh?" and continues walking. (Of course I tell her that EVERY model I buy is one for creating PE, so ...) :thumbsup:

OTOH, the Spinner *is* one I'm designing PE for, so she definitely can't complain about this one.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

GKvfx said:


> They built full size Spinners (x3), Deckard's car (redressed as a Police ground car), a taxi, a truck, and they also retrofitted a bunch of pre-existing cars for populating the live action set.
> 
> In miniature, EEG built the Spinner, two other flying cars (a red Alfa Romeo and a yellow thing), and a fuel truck type car. I think Bill George knocked those out within a couple of weeks.......
> 
> Gene


Here he is working on the flying Truck. Found the image in my magazine archive.
I think the yellow flying car was based on a Sy Mead design in Sentinel.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/BladerunnerFlyingTruck002.jpg


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> OTOH, the Spinner *is* one I'm designing PE for, so she definitely can't complain about this one.


"I can write this one off, honey!"


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Here are some shots of the Flying Red Vehicle model- referred to at times as the 'Alfa Romeo'

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_1.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_3.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_6.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_4.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_5.jpg


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Huh.

I begin to think I'm just going crazy over time because that truck and the Red car, they don't look 'right' as flying vehicles compared to the Spinner. The two look more sci-fi and fictional somehow, while the Spinner looks real and practical assuming a compact power source and a high-output turbine...well, practical as a flying car. Not so much as a police vehicle. 

Did Mead design the other two? I'm going to have to start digging out all my period magazines I guess.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Red Car is similar to what he designed as Deckard's car. Part of the Blade Runner world is the retro deco engineering- layered greebly on older structures- the red car has that look to it I think. It is good to have a mix of different styles of vehicles in traffic- just like when I commute every day. The red car made the most visible appearence as it flew along side the Spinner in the trip to the Tyrel Pyramid with Deckkard - it was a good contrast. I do not remember seeing the truck anywhere in the film, but I do not have the BluRay edition either.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Here are some shots of the Flying Red Vehicle model- referred to at times as the 'Alfa Romeo'
> 
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_1.jpg
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_3.jpg
> ...


Were those taken at the VFX exhibit at Exposition Park in L.A. in the late 80's? I went to that when I was in Film School..... 

I'm trying to figure out who owns the Alfa Romeo now. The 44" Spinner is (or was until recently) on display in Paris. But the 15" Spinner vanished. The Alfa was on display, and Warner Bros. has the blimp. Haven't seen the others. The fuel truck does a fly-by during one of the Tyrell pyramid shots.

Gene


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Here are some shots of the Flying Red Vehicle model- referred to at times as the 'Alfa Romeo'
> 
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_1.jpg
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/alfa_romeo_3.jpg
> ...


Could be because it has Alfa Romeo on the side.............


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great to see the pictures of the flying truck and the red "Alfa Romeo" (the latter struck a note, just having taken my kid to the L.A. Auto Show today)... 

I remember a picture of the fuel truck appearing in one of the sci fi pubs back in the day, but don't think I've ever seen the red Alfa. Be great to see pix of any of the other flying vehicles used.

Anyone know if any of the hero Spinner or smaller models were re-dressed as other vehicles during the shoot...? 

Great work, as always, on the new cockpit bulkhead, Gene-o! I'm tempted to leave mine as is and convert the space behind the bulkhead into a makeshift perp cage or weapons locker for an NYPD Spinner. Also debating adding the twin cannons which appear in one of the Syd Mead paintings. 

We'll see just what happens...

Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm going to light the living daylights outtta this thing! Been getting plenty of practice on my thunderbirds police car/helijet combo I've been working on.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That Alfa Romeo -Great, a flying vehicle with no side or rear view! JUST what we need for safety in heavy traffic. :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> That Alfa Romeo -Great, a flying vehicle with no side or rear view! JUST what we need for safety in heavy traffic. :lol:


 Can't see out of a Corvette either- at least the '77 model I had to move around at the dealership.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm sure they have lots of heads-up tech to take care of that problem...


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

That's if they could even get it to run--it is an Alfa, after all....


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

any advice on where to get seated figures for this, or should i wait it out and see if anyone does aftermarket figures made especially for this kit?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I would hold off and see what the aftermarket brings. Photoetch is in the works and with the kit buildable in flight mode I feel figures should be needed- it would look strange flying around empty...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> ...Photoetch is in the works ...


It is?

(Yes, it is. Announcement of what the PE set will include later this week.)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya know what might be a fun if goofy thing? A decal of the interior with seated passengers, just a bit blurry and indistinct to skirt around copyright issues. The decal would be meant to be applied to the inside of the windshield, thus leaving room for whatever larger than normal electronics that may be needed for self contained lighting. 

Naaa, that's too goofy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And it will look horrible. There will only be one, single angle at which a decal like that will look ok - every other angle will look horrid.

Now if one could come up with a hologram ...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Hmm, got a notice from HLJ that my order was canceled due to non-payment. Furthermore, they revoked my ordering privileges. I received the order confirmation notice and the instruction that they would contact me for payment. Neither of those went to my junk folder. But I never saw the notice for payment. I emailed and they said they could reinstate me if I wanted to try again. Humph! Think I'll preorder another from Starshipmodeler and hope they come in soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck. I had one on pre-order thru SSM. I was never notified that my kit was in, they had them in the store at the same time, sold all of them without filling my pre-order and now they are out of stock. So people were able to buy a kit while my pre-order was left alone...........

I'll try again when they show up again.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> It is?
> 
> (Yes, it is. Announcement of what the PE set will include later this week.)


:woohoo: I knew there was a reason I waited before starting it... Well aside from the growing pile in the stash ahead of it... 

Thanks Paul.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

JohnnyBros718 said:


> ........Great work, as always, on the new cockpit bulkhead, Gene-o! I'm tempted to leave mine as is and convert the space behind the bulkhead into a makeshift perp cage or weapons locker for an NYPD Spinner. Also debating adding the twin cannons which appear in one of the Syd Mead paintings..........



This one's for you Johnny B. - 











Do you think I voided the warranty? 

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That warranty is gone. Completely gone.

Looks great, Gene!


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

*Fujimi spinner*

I'm very impatient to see the first pictures of a finished one, come on guys, I want to see beauty! 
I didn't order the model due to the lack of detail on the inside, when will they make a version with complete detailed inside including the detailed console thing above the pilot (the only one who came close was the Anubis one, but I didn't like the preformed figures on the inside) still I'm really impressed by the accuracy of the outside of this model compared to the blueprints...

I would have bought it if I didn't have my Medicom ones (black and blue spinner), but the difference (in detail) is too little to buy this kit...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Theres a finished one on here somewhere if you look around a bit Miek.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Miek said:


> I'm very impatient to see the first pictures of a finished one, come on guys, I want to see beauty!
> I didn't order the model due to the lack of detail on the inside, when will they make a version with complete detailed inside including the detailed console thing above the pilot (the only one who came close was the Anubis one, but I didn't like the preformed figures on the inside) still I'm really impressed by the accuracy of the outside of this model compared to the blueprints...
> 
> I would have bought it if I didn't have my Medicom ones (black and blue spinner), but the difference (in detail) is too little to buy this kit...


I have a black Medicom 'Future Car' and partial conversion instructions along witht he new decal sheets waiting in my stack.
This kit is exceptional in accuracy and being styrene a lot easier to trick up than the high impact plastic inthe Medicom version- just about every cockpit I have seen in a kit can be taken further, which is why that weakness does not bother me much at all. I never build stock out of the box, but if the proportions are correct enhancing detail is the fun part of building for me...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Miek said:


> I'm very impatient to see the first pictures of a finished one, come on guys, I want to see beauty!
> I didn't order the model due to the lack of detail on the inside, when will they make a version with complete detailed inside including the detailed console thing above the pilot (the only one who came close was the Anubis one, but I didn't like the preformed figures on the inside) still I'm really impressed by the accuracy of the outside of this model compared to the blueprints...
> 
> I would have bought it if I didn't have my Medicom ones (black and blue spinner), but the difference (in detail) is too little to buy this kit...


Here you go ... Jaws62666's build: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=344868 

On the "sun visor" console, that will be included in the photoetch set. I should have final designs and pricing by the middle of the week. ( http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=345191 )


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Paul! 
The finished spinner looks great, nice paintwork, I would (if I would make one) stick more to the colorsheme of the original model, apparently almost most of the interior is a dark blue (darker than the outher matte blue of the hero spinner).
I'm starting to have a feeling about buying the model, especially when I see the extra stuff Paul is making... now if only I can find the time and space to make it...
:tongue:

Keep posting those pictures! :wave:


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

GKvfx said:


> This one's for you Johnny B. -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Gene-o, if I didn't know you better, I'd say you picked up your craft in the chop shops on Bruckner Boulevard back in The Bronx!! 

What's yer game plan with the cut-outs over the rear quarter-panel wheel wells --- or is that classified...? 

Keep it going, my friend --- as always, beautiful work and I can't wait ta see what you do with 'er!! No doubt, she'll fly right off of your work bench when yer done!! 

Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I wish I knew the inside diameter of the clear roof lights so I could start getting the lights I need before the kit arrives. Can anyone drop a caliper on them?
jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The tear drop shaped ones are 2.95mm or 0.11 " at the widest part of the interior (which also isn't round but tear drop shaped. Length of the int hollow is 5.11mm or about 0.2'. I estimate the depth is 3.97mm or 0.15" These are the blue, red and clear ones.

The round red transparency is 3.66mm or 0.14', depth about 2mm. Its the side flasher.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

There's a lot of discussion about the interior details, but has anybody noticed the error in the surface structures in the door/wheel covers?










I'm still not sure what the right approach is here.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> ...I'm still not sure what the right approach is here.


That *is* weird. The entire wheel assembly is shifted down around 0.15". (Including the spherical housing.) To fix it properly, you've move all of that upwards.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> That *is* weird. The entire wheel assembly is shifted down around 0.15". (Including the spherical housing.) To fix it properly, you've move all of that upwards.


I'm not sure what exactly the issue is, but I'm guessing it's something Fujimi had to play around with in order to simplify the conversion from flying to roadwheel.

If memory serves (and it may not!) there's a bit more involved up there than the cover flips down and whoosh, up in the air. I'm *guessing* that Fujimi did away with any semi-secret quasi-hidden complex retraction struts and such like.

Either that or they had a plan view or some photos we've not normally seen, right?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

may be a stupid question...

could you have the left wheel on the right strut? 
are they mirrored and not interchangable?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Externally the front wheel covers are the same and not mirrored but internally there is a locating strut/pair of pins that is mirrored/specific for the left or right hand side.



Lou Dalmaso said:


> may be a stupid question...
> 
> could you have the left wheel on the right strut?
> are they mirrored and not interchangable?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

In terms of the "simplification of the front wheels just wait until people start wanting to make the rear wheel housing authentic for the flying version. 

The rear wheel disappears and you have thruster nozzles and a heap of cabling and other material showing in the gap. None of which is present in the kit.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Further to the wheel issue - 

While you have a choice of "up and in" (flying) or "down and out" (driving) for the front wheels, there is only one choice for the rear wheels (and it's in between flying and driving, actually).

If you want to do a driving car, both are off a bit. The front wheels should clear the hemisphere and be down a bit more. And the rear wheels need to be lowered more. The cars had more ground clearance than what is depicted in the kit.

For the flying version, the rear wheels should be tucked up a bit more. Both are relatively easy fixes.

It appears that some of the details are based on the full size prop car (one of the drivable cars) that is on display at the Sci-Fi Museum in Seattle.

Gene


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Investigating further into the front wheel position, I saw for the first time that the struts do not meet the spheres at the centerline, but below. This is clearly visible in this pic:

 

but also in the blueprints if you look out for it. 

This means a lot of cosmetic surgery for the kit, but then there's already the cutouts in the spheres to correct. In the movie, the front wheels don't simply move down, but swivel outwards from the housing. I think the full size car had the cutouts to make it steerable.


----------



## frogman (Jan 14, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that this is a Japan-only release? I bought mine from HLJ, but would like a second. However, the only UK outlets seem to be resellers such as amazon, eBay and Comet Miniatures and they're asking £60+ each.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I bought mine through Starship Modeler. While they are currently out of stock (they were when I placed my order too), because it's selling so well, I'll bet they get more in soon.

Spinner Kit


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the Fujimi Spinner is a limited production run- they were not going to making a lot of these kits. I might be wrong, but if you want one and see it available it would not hurt to get it while you can.


----------



## frogman (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I did get one from HLJ, but would like a second and have seen suggestions that the kit might become generally available outside Japan. Seems they were incorrect.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I also heard that this was potentially a limited run kit. So, agree completely that if you want one, find one soon. They may be on eBay for triple the price in a year.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Another smaller Fujimi spinner
http://www.hlj.com/product/fuj80197


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, where did this come from? That is cool! Now, they need to make a 1/16 version!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Notice HLJ mention TWO previous releases? UNtil I checked I didn't know there will be a prepainted 1/24 scale version as well.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course it still has all the errors of the 1/24 version...

And the pricing is, well, ambitious.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> Of course it still has all the errors of the 1/24 version...
> 
> And the pricing is, well, ambitious.


Still a LOT cheaper than the resin kits- until now those were the only option aside from scratch building your own.
While it does have some issues, being made from styrene makes it a much easier to correct and modify.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh i'm not too unhappy with my 1/24 IP Spinner, I was talking about the 110$ they want for the 1/43 one.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If I was doing a kit buildup for a client, the cost of the kit _plus_ the time/labor to assemble and paint it the cost is not too out on line.
What I find REALLY interesting is that instead of taking the Moebius route of offering a painted and assembled version of an existing kit (Space Pod, Moon Bus, Small Seaview,,,) they created an entirely new kit in a different scale instead.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> If I was doing a kit buildup for a client, the cost of the kit _plus_ the time/labor to assemble and paint it the cost is not too out on line.
> What I find REALLY interesting is that instead of taking the Moebius route of offering a painted and assembled version of an existing kit (Space Pod, Moon Bus, Small Seaview,,,) they created an entirely new kit in a different scale instead.


Well they sorta did. They are going to offer a pre-painted_ kit _of the 1/24 scale Spinner.

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ09134

I think the reason the 1/43 kit is so expensive is that it is a resin model, not plastic.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I know about that prepaint, what I am think of is a replica aimed at the enthusiast/collector who does not have the time or skill to build a kit but still wants a display.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually, the really interesting thing about the pre-paints is the artwork which features the actual markings as opposed to those hokey generic ones on the original kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am hoping somebody will release a set of decals for this kit to use instead of the stock ones. I would like to represent a different Spinner than '44'. Spinner '27' was also seen on screen, but a set of alternate markings would be great.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Unbelievable but there's yer Deckard sedan & variant
http://www.hlj.com/product/fuj09135
http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ09136


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Woah. And is that an announcement of a replica of his blaster??


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wonder if we'll see Sebastian's car at some point?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Holy Crap and way to go Fujimi! Three car models from Blade Runner and maybe even his blaster?!? Wow, just Wow!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, that's... a lotta money for a 1/24 car model!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool!

I agree with John, but on the other hand it's a 1/24 car that I never expected to see in styrene.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, holy crap! That's completely unexpected! Way to go, Fujimi!

Don't get too excited about the Gun, it's a 'non-scale' promotional item. Depending on how clever they are it MAY be actually about 1/6 scale so you can go ahead with your GI Joe custom Deckard figure. 

Of course, when they've got the CAD data generated it's possible to make it in ANY size/scale... 

Now, this car. I see they're being clever johnnies and releasing the car and a full-up Police version as separate kits, but wasn't Deckard's car supposed to be a flying car with the flying bits removed? So, shouldn't the Police version have the parts to convert to flying car?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Now, this car. I see they're being clever johnnies and releasing the car and a full-up Police version as separate kits, but wasn't Deckard's car supposed to be a flying car with the flying bits removed? So, shouldn't the Police version have the parts to convert to flying car?


It was described as a decommissioned Police Spinner with the flight hardware removed. I would love it if Fujimi did have an added parts tree for the Police version, if not it would be a fun project to conjecture and modify on your own. 
I wonder if they will follow these up with Sebastian's Van or a MetroKab?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think Deckard's car is supposed to be a decomissioned "Spinner" as they look nothing alike, even though it's been described as such. I look at it as the differences between a Chevy and Ford police car. They're both 4-dr sedans but they don't look alike. I like Fujimi's take on this, making a police version of Deckards sedan.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I don't think Deckard's car is supposed to be a decomissioned "Spinner" as they look nothing alike, even though it's been described as such. I look at it as the differences between a Chevy and Ford police car. They're both 4-dr sedans but they don't look alike. I like Fujimi's take on this, making a police version of Deckards sedan.


The Iconic Spinner is just one of the spinners out there- the AlfaRomeo is also described as such.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, that's the thing. I never thought 'Spinner' was a generic term for 'flying car', I thought it was meant to be a specific brand or model. 

Kinda sorta how for years the main police car across the nation was a Crown Victoria (Ford?) while some started to use the Ford Taurus (and didn't Robocop use the Taurus as a kind of joke, then reality caught up?) and so on. 

Either way, I'm tickled pink to see this kit. I'm glad they're really taking a chance with a 'non-spinner' future car! I expect there'll be some nice dioramas with the two cars.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the term was used in production to describe the vehicles flight characteristics- best example is the was the hero spinner rotates on it's axis during the descent to the police building's rooftop landing pads. That is how it was started and then that sort of thing was not shown as much as the sky traffic was mostly swooping and flying straight. The Iconic Spinner did have a custom logo plaque like a car emblem that said spinner, but Douglas Trumbull used the term for all the flying vehicles- the Corporate Spinners, etc...
I think Fujimi had a better success with the first kit than they expected- it wsa going to be a short run kit, now the line is expanding rapidly and I really look forward to getting more of these. That movie had some fantastic designs and now I get a chance to have them in my hands!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

HLJ has pictures of what looks to a test shot of the Police car, and it looks like they're giving us actual vinyl tires this time:

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ09136

I have higher hopes for the Sedan/Police Car, it looks like they be putting more effort into this one...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks good so far- 
I am hoping with this some GKr will release some generic Police figures- both for this and for the Spinner. I am not going to slavishly duplicate the Gaff Spinner but make another patrol vehicle with my build.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently somebody is busy with the Metrokab:

http://ameblo.jp/allbr/theme-10023813609.html


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Is that a scratchbuild only? Kind of looks like it might end up being a master or a prototype.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I plan on finally picking up a Spinner at Wonderfest in three weeks. Hopefully someone will have done figures and will have them there.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Xenodyssey said:


> Is that a scratchbuild only? Kind of looks like it might end up being a master or a prototype.


Lower down on the page it says "HIRA-PAR's METROKAB GARAGE KIT", from a posting in 2010.

If you follow the links he has a fairly impressive archive of Metrokab pictures:

http://ameblo.jp/allbr/entry-10353697672.html


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The Fujimi Spinner is on sale at Hobby Link Japan:

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ09132


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

FYI Hobby Link Japan now carries Magonote Products, who make an extended decal sheet for the Spinner & Sedan.

http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljlist?Code=mgn

They also have upgrade parts to turn the Medicom Spinner into the "Laser Spinner" design, but they seem to have missed the laser guns at the front wheel covers that were in the initial drawings of the Spinner.

Also, is Fujimi milking the mold any further?

http://www.fujimimokei.com/item/items/4968728091563/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> Also, is Fujimi milking the mold any further?
> 
> http://www.fujimimokei.com/item/items/4968728091563/


That is the version which appeared in 'BAck to the Future II" in the street scenes. The Medicom Spinner is actually a replica of that one. The detail set for conversion is great news- I have a Medicom sitting on the shelf I would love to convert to the Laser version myself...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Found another third-party add-on that hid underneath the radar: Deckard & Gaff figures (sold out, unfortunately)

http://www.hlj.com/product/fnssf-01/Fig


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are great figures- I have seen some wonderful buildups using them.
I am still waiting for a generic Police Officer- I have no interest in trying to duplicate the Hero Spinner but want to show something else happening in that city


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I found a very detailed "how to cut up and light the interior of your Spinner" article on this japanese modeler's page:

http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/archive/c2302914556-1


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's the blog I used to base my build on. Still plugging away.


----------

